# Linux Firewall



## v12dock (Aug 4, 2010)

So for a school's network I manage I am going to setup a Linux based firewall via iptables, but my question is which Linux distribution should I use. I have a Debian box so I am familiar with it. But I wasn't sure if other Linux distros are better than others. Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 4, 2010)

distro doesnt really matter if you have it setup as a server with no gui. stick with the distro you are most familiar with and just get the most powerful software for your firewall.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 4, 2010)

Have you used Smoothwall or IPCop?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 4, 2010)

v12dock said:


> Have you used Smoothwall or IPCop?



i have never setup a firewall on any of my linux systems. i have never gotten around to it but it is something i would like to try some day when i have time.


----------

